# Wife all of a sudden is sex crazy



## imaginary

Yeah, I know, I know, sounds like every husband's dream, but I can't help but wonder at what's caused it after 11 years. Not that I'm suspicious of her getting appetites elsewhere, but now I've got strange thoughts in my head that she's got a medical condition.

It all started last year, with the complete opposite. She had a couple medical scares that required surgery and long periods of recovery where she had absolutely zero interest in sex - which I completely understood. Her body's job was to heal and not entertain my desires.

Then later in the year, after she finally started to regain some of her lost strength, she got a pretty bad cold where she had to stay in bed for 4 days straight and felt miserable for almost two weeks. Once that cold was over, it was light a light switch got turned on in her body.

Ever since, her sexual appetite is at least 10x greater than it was before the illnesses. One of my favorite things in the world is to please her with oral sex, but for the last 5 years or so she had no interest in it.

Now? I can do it to her every time, and she has about 4 orgasms... and that's before intercourse.

Then, last week, I experimented with anal play with my fingers while I was pleasing her and she instantly loved it. One week later, this afternoon that is, we had anal sex for the very first time and she went crazy with two orgasms while I was inside her.

I mean, I should be jumping for joy, right? To be honest, if it wasn't such a rapid and utterly complete turn-around in such a short period of time, I would be, but it just makes me think that the combination of surgeries and the subsequent illness may have made mental or physical changes that I need to be aware of.

Am I crazy?

Should I just accept the new-found experimentation and desires?

Has this happened to anyone else and they later found some malicious cause for it that I should look out for?


----------



## vms

She's healthy now. You'd be amazed what a difference that makes.


----------



## the guy

I'm thinking she is emotionally healthier also.

Maybe you took such great care of her when she was sick that she is paying back by fuucking your brains out.


----------



## homerjay

Several reasons can cause this.

Exercise, better diet, or natural ups and downs, as it were. Sex drive fluctuates over time. I'm a man, but then in my 30s now I'm hornier than in my 20s or late teens. it's only an issue for her if it gets excessive, but she should enjoy it, it's normal.:smthumbup:


----------



## imaginary

All great points, everyone. I guess I was so used to worrying about her being sick, that I never took into account how much of an affect being healthy again would have on her mind and body.

Almost like a new lease on life and she's enjoying everything she can now.

Thanks for bringing me back down to earth.


----------



## LoveBeingFemale

You haven't mentioned how old your wife is, but could it be the prelude to perimenopause? Many women have a very high sex drive just prior to perimenopause. Enjoy it---it doesn't last.


----------



## 2ntnuf

Perimenopause can last ten years. It can be hell or it can be great, depending on how you handle it. She can sometimes be really aggressive and sometimes be crying. She can have night sweats and chills. 

I don't know what others will say, but I know my ex needed a stronger man during this time. I was not the man she needed. Read lots about it. She can be willing to do things you never thought possible. 

This is all dependent upon who she is and how it affects her, if it is perimenopause. That member of TAM can tell you lots. She really read up on it and put her husband through the paces, for sure. He came through with flying colors and it made them stronger. Good luck.


----------



## Depth.Inside

I am going through some of the same stuff and greatly confused and finding it hard to believe its all real.

On the other hand, we have always had anal and oral. She just used to never do the oral to me. Now she will spend 30 minutes on me if I want it. 

It doesnt make sense. I know my wife's age is a HUGE factor because she hit the golden period but it still raises too many questions for me to feel comfortable. 

Enjoy it while you can and hope its genuine!


----------



## MachoMcCoy

Keylogger. VAR's.


----------



## Redheadguy

Be skeptical if you must, but in the mean time just buckle up and enjoy!


----------



## ButtPunch

MachoMcCoy said:


> Keylogger. VAR's.


LMDAO! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## karole

Good grief, you men grumble if you don't get it and now you grumble because you are getting it!! There's just no satisfying you!! LOL!


----------



## 2ntnuf

I'm jaded from my experience. If I was to go through it again, which I won't, I'd check every frickin' thing that I could. I wouldn't trust her in the least. At the same time, if able, I'd sex her up so much and so well, she'd be hydrating constantly. I'd look up fantasies about dominating women in the bedroom in a manner most women enjoy. I would make sure she wanted anything I did and would have a safe word, but I surely would pursue any interest she had in being dominated. I don't mean disrespected or harmed in any way. And, of course, it would have to be with her prior approval and full participation. If there was ever a time to try something she didn't want before, now is that time. Be careful. If she isn't in the mood or shows any sign of rejection, do not pursue. You can find yourself in big trouble. Also, if there was ever a time to explore your fantasies of sex with her, now is the time.


(Actually, all of this above, too)Below is somewhat speculation and educated guess from life experience and everything I've read. 

If she is like many women, she won't want to talk about what she really wants. It will be too embarrassing. You will have to pursue, initiate, and explore with her subtle consent, more than likely, until she gets started. You must be aware that all women are different and what she thinks is wild a crazy and dominating won't be the same as you read or what you are told. That's the tough part. She won't want you to know how horny she is because it will make her look bad in your eyes and maybe cause you to lose respect for her. It's only women who are very comfortable and open that will let you into their world. Somehow, it's much easier for them to open up to some stranger or acquaintance than their husband.


----------



## Jellybeans

imaginary said:


> Should I just accept the new-found experimentation and desires?


The alternative is to not accept it and reject her sexually and yourself. 

If you really want to do that then a lot would say you are... :crazy:


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Yes... I know ALLLLL about this....If they could have taken what happened to me and put it in pill form to be sold, it would be flying off the shelves for husbands to buy for their lower drive wives..

Here is another thread to describe this...I didn't start this one but I contributed *>>* http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/43267-i-cant-stop-thinking-about-sex.html *>>*

I left this post days ago about how I was pushing my Husband sexually -when this happened to me.. To be honest, I was worrying I had some sort of health issue going on too - it was *REALLY* messing with my head & body.. 



> *Simplyamorous said*: Yeah .. I am one of those women who did push it... I don't think many could relate to what I was feeling in my body though.. it was very VERY intense... I even went to the OBGYN.... I wish I had my hormones tested...She sort of brushed me off... I hardly needed any sleep.. like I was walking on air...I was aroused 24 hrs a day.. couldn't get my mind out of the gutter, all I wanted to do was flirt & have sex...porn became "electric" suddenly...
> 
> Never needed a drop of foreplay for 8 months! He kept telling me my body temperature was SO HOT ...(I had a fever alright ).... my underarms had a stronger odor (this was not normal either) it didn't matter how many times I washed & applied deoderant.. (almost like our teens sons going through puberty)... my hormones were off the charts here.. and it was messing with my head..
> 
> I loved it but it was also tormenting to me at the same time.. I've read of women getting this Mid life surge...but jeez, this was TOO MUCH [email protected]##...
> 
> I would also get very very sensitive if I felt my H didn't want me.. and would have occasional meltdowns ..so worried about his slowing down..
> 
> DO I sound crazy yet ?? ... In the mean time I upped every novelty to keep it spicy , reading books on how to pleasure a man.... I made sure he ate better.. got lots of sleep.... anything to improve his levels naturally...articles like this >> How to Increase Testosterone Levels Naturally
> 
> Mornings are generally when men are most "ready to go" after a night's sleep....


 then I added some more...



> I was 42 when this happened to me...had our last son, oldest went off to college...after making a movie maker video of just him & I....scanning old photos....adding a mushy song...watching it back .. I fell apart.. it HIT ME... Our life is like a vapor, I have been so busy planning/ Doing for our family.... I was missing HIM right in front of me.. missing US....
> 
> I wanted to reach into the screen and grab that hot young man & live those years over again.. My dopamine was mightily stirred in the wee hours of the night.... my H got up for work...I was all over him.. he will say it started that morning.. (just a tid bit of our story)


I found this small piece of information to describe why this happens as we get older.. but really.. I don't think enough has been written about it....though it doesn't seem to happen to all women.... I have a hunch if she is on any meds, it may not happen .. I wasn't taking anything...

Though when I felt this taming in me... which was like 8 months later, I was just starting to take some cholesterol meds... but still because of the excitement it brought & we shared... I wanted to keep it alive .. 



> *Balance the seesaw*.
> 
> When they were first married, the man remembered, he always took the sexual lead, pulling his wife close and whispering his desire to make love. But now, 20 years later, she often makes the first move.
> 
> Again, hormonal changes are bringing the couple into closer balance. Men and women both produce testosterone and estrogen, but the proportion of each changes over the years. The male's shifting levels of estrogen and testosterone may make him more willing to follow than to lead, happy for his wife to set the pace. And as a woman's estrogen declines and her testosterone becomes proportionately greater, she may become more assertive.


My husband didn't know what HIT me either.... he was greatly enjoying THAT -being lusted over so strongly....although I did cause him some "performance pressure"...he really didn't complain though, he did ALL he could ... I can't tell you HOW MUCH, How deep, how wide.. that all meant to me personally...

... and THANK GOD for that little blue pill. ..it saved us on occasion !









It was THIS VERY EXPERIENCE that got me posting here on this forum....I needed something to distract my mind...I was reading so much about sex, spicing, our hormones / testosterone... I thought I'd have something to contribute.. 

This does calm down after a while....all that was 6 yrs ago... Now I'm back to probably the same libido I had all the years prior...it's just that now.. I seem to grasp how very very important it is to "feed my man"... even if I may not be feeling it... HE MIGHT BE.. and I'm going to be there ! 

This happening to me -and how he handled me (it always takes 2) has been one of the greatest things to hit our marriage..


----------



## Dogbert

Too bad we can't clone SA :FIREdevil:


----------



## Redheadguy

SimplyAmorous said:


> Yes... I know ALLLLL about this...
> 
> ......
> This happening to me -and how he handled me (it always takes 2) has been one of the greatest things to hit our marriage..



Woa, it just got a little warm in here.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Dogbert said:


> Too bad we can't clone SA :FIREdevil:


Well to be fair, my H probably put up with his fair share of *my* NOT giving back enough through the years...although I think he had lots to work with (I have always loved sex)...he was more on the passive side...

He tried to stuff his "wanting more" -so much of this started with yrs of infertility (most difficult time for me emotionally)...... so it's been good to even those scales....and make him feel like the WANTED lusted after MAN... Long over due.. 

Had I had this sort of sex drive in our earlier years.... I seriously doubt we would have gotten any work done ..but lived in the bedroom.

Everything suddenly became color less.. mundane...like it lost it's taste... but SEX...







... I don't think I have ever felt a stronger pull for something....my mind suddenly Hi-jacked...It almost hurt to keep my hands off of him...if he didn't like this. I would have been highly upset...we started calling it "my FIX"......if I started to get grouchy in any way...he'd say ..."I know what you need, you need laid ".. 

There was some side effects too... out in public, I was undressing all the good looking men.. I realize this makes me sound like a floozy or something ... just keeping it honest.... with the increase came more FANTASY/ more shivers down my spine in the visual.. (so if men DO this.... well .. I "get it".... I couldn't help it / shut it off...it just WAS)...

I shared ALL of this *very openly* with my Husband.... he just found it amusing.. I lavished it ALL on him... so he wasn't worried about me..with this intensity also came an intensity for the emotional as well...and he was IT!

I did cause him some Grief over not being able to get ROUGH with me .....it's something I never cared about in our 1st 19 yrs, I was satisfied...so that was a strange phenomenon.

It was like something in me was LET OUT OF A CAGE.. . with that came renewed confidence (this is a sign or testosterone increase)..., any "hangs ups" I had in the sexual FLEW out the window, I wanted to experience it ALL... and sought that out , to keep him wanting it too. 

We've always had a good marriage, feeling as best friends...I never had a shred of resentment towards my H in all our yrs.. never wanted anyone else...

... I do feel , however, had THIS happened to me -and our marriage was on the rocks, like many of the stories I read here.. Emotional disconnect / passive aggressive behaviors / resentment walls towards each other / not talking / rejection physically / emotionally..... I couldn't see surviving this.. could be why some women RUN in mid life..

I can understand how some fall into affairs.. this would be a "perfect storm" if things sucked/ felt desperation & loneliness at home.. if there was another waiting in the wings to satisfy....that would have been very very very difficult to resist....so men.. take care of your women in mid life.. this is pretty strong stuff.. but I also would say the very same to young women to take care of your man in early marriage.. both are so vital to happiness and well being. 

I so wish someone would have warned me about this.. I think many men get the sorry end of the stick here -having their "PRIME" earlier in life.. then their wives finally "getting it " some 20 yrs later..


----------



## Wolf1974

Dogbert said:


> Too bad we can't clone SA :FIREdevil:


Believe me if I become single again I am straight up asking if she has any sisters :smthumbup:


----------



## BurningHeart

Enjoy it, no need to question it. That's how a sex life is supposed to be. Yours is fixed. Rejoice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ReidWright

enjoy it, but yeah, I'd say any drastic change in behaviors (more sex, less sex, more attention, less attention) should be considered at least as just cause for a little more awareness. 

she could be compensating for something or trying to 'make it up to you' or assuage her guilt for something.

keep your eyes open for hiding the cell phone screen, unusual time away from home, mentions of new friends/coworkers etc.

enjoy, it's probably not anything bad, but don't be a chump. that's all.


----------



## Dogbert

Wolf1974 said:


> Believe me if I become single again I am straight up asking if she has any sisters :smthumbup:


And she is a faithful wife. I hate her husband


----------



## Redheadguy

I think SimplyAmorous actually knows like what it feels like to be a HD man. She describes how I feel, about to a T.


----------



## minebeloved

Hey imaginary, if your wife is in perimenopause, this website might help you understand. 
Menopause General Discussions at DailyStrength: High sex drive
Having a high drive during perimemo/menopause is a lot more common than they would have you believe.


----------



## ShutOutbyWife

You are one lucky husband!! I'm in the opposite boat right now. Same old story told a zillion times by so many: When we dated or were first married, sex was great. Now that the years have gone by, my wife's sex drive has tanked. Thank goodness for my right hand. He's my buddy. Oh, to top it off, the wife refers to me as a pervert for wanting to have sex with my own wife. Oh goodness, imagine that?!!!


----------



## weightlifter

MachoMcCoy said:


> Keylogger. VAR's.


Lol Not without other red flags.


----------



## imaginary

I just accepted it and have enjoyed the ride, so to speak.

It really was just about being healthy again. The horniness has toned down a tad, but it's still strong and we've continued to be adventurous in bed, and just have fun. It's led to some kick-ass orgasms for the both of us.

A couple people have advised caution and monitoring, and I get it considering the audience, but that wasn't, and will never be, needed for us.

We are best friends.
We look out for each other.
We appreciate each other.
We are still deeply in love.
And now we're having the best sex of our lives.

We are lucky.


----------



## becareful2

You better read @SimplyAmorous' posts carefully, OP, especially the last one near the bottom. 



SimplyAmorous said:


> We've always had a good marriage, feeling as best friends...I never had a shred of resentment towards my H in all our yrs.. never wanted anyone else...
> 
> ... I do feel , however, had THIS happened to me -and our marriage was on the rocks, like many of the stories I read here.. Emotional disconnect / passive aggressive behaviors / resentment walls towards each other / not talking / rejection physically / emotionally..... I couldn't see surviving this.. could be why some women RUN in mid life..
> 
> I can understand how some fall into affairs.. this would be a "perfect storm" if things sucked/ felt desperation & loneliness at home.. if there was another waiting in the wings to satisfy....that would have been very very very difficult to resist....so men.. take care of your women in mid life.. this is pretty strong stuff.. but I also would say the very same to young women to take care of your man in early marriage.. both are so vital to happiness and well being.


If your wife works and has poor boundaries or integrity, then you have valid reasons to be concerned. Communicate & fix those issues, however minor.
If your wife has high integrity and can save all of that sexual energy for just you, then you're in heaven. You need to hit the gym hard so you can keep up with her!


----------



## Capricious

-


----------



## Thound

LoveBeingFemale said:


> You haven't mentioned how old your wife is, but could it be the prelude to perimenopause? Many women have a very high sex drive just prior to perimenopause. Enjoy it---it doesn't last.


Exactly what I thought when I read his post. If so enjoy it while it lasts. Because when menopause hits it is very likely all that will be over. Ever try to cuddle with a porccupine?


----------



## brooklynAnn

This happened to me. I used to never think of sex, except when my H wanted it. Suddenly I was sex crazed. I wanted it all the time and thought of it all the time. I was suddenly the one reaching out to my H and seducing him. He loved it. He loved being desired and becoming my boy toy. It lasted about 10 years. It's now waning off.

Enjoy it while you can. Try to keep up >.

Glad she is feeling better and getting healtier.


----------



## arbitrator

* @imaginary ~ She was ill, has subsequently recovered, and is just preeminently making up for lost time!

Just consider yourself one lucky and most-deserving devil, my friend!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SimplyAmorous

imaginary said:


> I just accepted it and have enjoyed the ride, so to speak.
> 
> It really was just about being healthy again. The horniness has toned down a tad, but it's still strong and we've continued to be adventurous in bed, and just have fun. It's led to some kick-ass orgasms for the both of us.
> 
> A couple people have advised caution and monitoring, and I get it considering the audience, but that wasn't, and will never be, needed for us.
> 
> *We are best friends.
> We look out for each other.
> We appreciate each other.
> We are still deeply in love.
> And now we're having the best sex of our lives*.
> 
> We are lucky.


Always nice to hear an Update...so another story of a woman's drive PEAKING intensely & she lavished it all on her husband.... not because she had eyes for another or some hysterical bonding due to making it up to you - for some indiscretion .... I've seen stories like that.. so I guess one never knows...

Neither was it with us...It was simply a Mid life Increase in hormones.. it overtook my head, it opened my eyes.. and it was a blessing for the both of us.. I did have more fantasies of his Being ROUGHER with me -since I've never experienced that and suddenly wanted it... we had some conflict over this for a time...but worked through it.. one was a "need" - the increased physical intimacy - so much to be thankful for.. the other just a "want"...

Just as you ended your post here....we feel too.


----------



## guy74

Both my wife and me have changed in our drives over the many years of being together.

Roll with it. Enjoy her. Enjoy yourself. Don't overthink it.


----------



## GreyEcho

While you may feel confused... I would just enjoy the new sex life to the fullest !!! well no doubt you all ready are.. lol


----------



## heartbroken50

Capricious said:


> @SimplyAmorous I think you are my long lost sister. This has been me for well over a decade.
> I am up for it any time (day or night). I don't think I have an off button.


Perhaps triplets? LOL.
We always had a great sex life, but it went off the charts when I hit late 30s early40s. Discovered a whole new adventurous side to myself.


----------



## anonmd

1/31/2015 - last post before today...


----------



## lisa.tubbs

imaginary said:


> All great points, everyone. I guess I was so used to worrying about her being sick, that I never took into account how much of an affect being healthy again would have on her mind and body.
> 
> Almost like a new lease on life and she's enjoying everything she can now.
> 
> Thanks for bringing me back down to earth.


Hi, I'm a married female, been married since March 2016. I am the unhealthy one after 4 surgeries 2 of them were total knee replacements on the same knee. I live with a 10 pain 24/7.
My point here is my marriage is lacking the intimacy and sex part. Even though I have alot of health problems after a bad fall I took back in 2012, I want to have sex as much as possible, yet he doesn't. I am 52 he is 54. He is getting T injections for Low T and ED. It's now October and we really never had any intimacy in our marriage which I am craving. Any suggestions? 

Sent from my SM-G900T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## tech-novelist

lisa.tubbs said:


> Hi, I'm a married female, been married since March 2016. I am the unhealthy one after 4 surgeries 2 of them were total knee replacements on the same knee. I live with a 10 pain 24/7.
> My point here is my marriage is lacking the intimacy and sex part. Even though I have alot of health problems after a bad fall I took back in 2012, I want to have sex as much as possible, yet he doesn't. I am 52 he is 54. He is getting T injections for Low T and ED. It's now October and we really never had any intimacy in our marriage which I am craving. Any suggestions?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T1 using Tapatalk


I recommend starting your own thread in the "Sex in Marriage" forum, where you will get a lot more responses.


----------



## Talker67

The proper response to your wife suddenly being sex starved: Give her a $200 gift certificate to Fredricks of Hollywood, and wait to see what she comes home with. :smile2:


----------



## SunCMars

lisa.tubbs said:


> Hi, I'm a married female, been married since March 2016. I am the unhealthy one after 4 surgeries 2 of them were total knee replacements on the same knee. I live with a 10 pain 24/7.
> My point here is my marriage is lacking the intimacy and sex part. Even though I have alot of health problems after a bad fall I took back in 2012, I want to have sex as much as possible, yet he doesn't. I am 52 he is 54. He is getting T injections for Low T and ED. It's now October and we really never had any intimacy in our marriage which I am craving. Any suggestions?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T1 using Tapatalk


Start a new thread. You will get more hits...and some sh!ts and giggles.


----------



## MJJEAN

I'm happy to see your update on September 30, OP. Something you might want to consider is that she felt increased drive due to finally healing and being healthy again, but hasn't hit her hormone surge yet. Meaning, she may go through another round of sex crazed.

I just turned 41 and OMG! I am hard pressed to go an entire day without sex. Not a 24 hr day, but the sun is shining day. 24 hrs would kill me. I get distracted by sexual thoughts and urges constantly. I appear to have somehow become what basically amounts to a 5 ft 5 in hormone. I was HD before, but this is taking HD to a whole new level. It's ridiculous. And a LOT of fun.


----------



## lisa.tubbs

Talker67 said:


> The proper response to your wife suddenly being sex starved: Give her a $200 gift certificate to Fredricks of Hollywood, and wait to see what she comes home with. :smile2:


I purchased 2 brand new teddy's that are so adorable, put one on after a shower, makeup, hair done after checking in to our room on our honeymoon, came out of the bathroom looking damn good for 52, he looks up from his phone then back down to his phone, and never got sex the 2 weeks we were gone on our honeymoon. Can someone explain that? BTW, he calls me hottey because I look 30.

Sent from my SM-G900T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## LongParFour

I feel so bad for you lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Talker67

lisa.tubbs said:


> I purchased 2 brand new teddy's that are so adorable, put one on after a shower, makeup, hair done after checking in to our room on our honeymoon, came out of the bathroom looking damn good for 52, he looks up from his phone then back down to his phone, and never got sex the 2 weeks we were gone on our honeymoon. Can someone explain that? BTW, he calls me hottey because I look 30.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T1 using Tapatalk


I was commenting to the OP. But in your case lisa...you are recently married, but suddenly find out he does not like sex? You...did not figure this all out while you were dating him??? Why not? Was there some sort of odd religious thing going on? Are you both relatively asexual, and you somehow hoped the marriage would change that suddenly?


----------



## lisa.tubbs

Talker67 said:


> I was commenting to the OP. But in your case lisa...you are recently married, but suddenly find out he does not like sex? You...did not figure this all out while you were dating him??? Why not? Was there some sort of odd religious thing going on? Are you both relatively asexual, and you somehow hoped the marriage would change that suddenly?


Good question and thanks for letting me clarify. We started dating in August 2014. We lived about 2 hours apart. When he would come see me I would understand why we didn't. My room was the living room due to the fact I had just had a knee replacement and couldn't walk up the stairs. My son who was 18 lived with me, and my sister also. So, of course sex was off limits due to privacy. 
However, when I drove to his house to stay a week or two, we would fool around a little bit in other ways. 
He finally told me he Thought he may have low T, or even ED. I said no worries that's treatable. So, as I wait for all his insurance, picking Dr's.....we get married. As of today he has had 3 shots of testosterone, tried 2 Cialis and nothing. I suppose according to the Dr. It could take some time for the weekly shots to kick in. Damn, I hope he's right!

Sent from my SM-G900T1 using Tapatalk


----------

